# Living in USA for 12-18 months, whilst working remotely?



## daveincov (Sep 8, 2010)

HI I'm consider moving in with my friend in the Us for 12 to 18 months, as I work in IT I can work remotely for my current UK based employer. 
Is this possible and which type of Visa would I have to apply for? 
In addition could I ever reside on a permanent basis?

Thankyou in advance for any help and advice you can provide


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No, it is not possible. Just read throught the stickies.


----------

